
MIT 6.901: Inventions and Patents - pius
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-and-Computer-Science/6-901Fall-2005/Readings/index.htm
======
Maven911
Courses can't teach you how to invent...this is more of a "history of
inventions and patent law class"...

~~~
pius
Courses _can_ teach you how to invent, but this one doesn't. :)

